# ChileRelleno Question about pork belly



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

How do you smoke your pork belly’s? I’ll be doing my first very soon. I picked up a couple at Winn Dixie on sale. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

http://eggheadforum.com/ has ALL kinds of valuable info fer everything!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Jason. I was hoping the resident master chef would have a go to recipe for them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Thanks Jason. I was hoping the resident master chef would have a go to recipe for them.


In the past, I have watched some videos on the burnt ends of the pork belly!!!! Made me slobber all over! I will be trying them!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

LMAO, y'all flatter me way too much... Resident Master Chef... [chuckles]

Whole pork belly?
With ribs or without?
Skin on or off? For smoking highly recommend skin-off.
Smoke or Oven Roast?
What do you want to end up with? 

Pick one or two and I'll share my recipes.

Burnt Ends, nos kin, smoker... I know I've posted threads on these at least twie.
Classic Smoked PB, no skin, smoker
Crispy PB, no skin, roasted/smoked, then cooled, sliced and fried crisp
Cracklin Skin/Succulent Pork, skin-on, slow roasted/smoked then oven finished for cracklin skin
Roasted PB with Honey/Herb/Garlic, skin-on, roast/smoke


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I do believe it’s skin off. I didn’t really pay that much attention, I was so excited to get it. I’d like to do it all in the smoker. However, I want your favorite recipe. Thanks


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

This is one of two I purchased


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a lot of Bacon there. g/l with the smokin'


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Pork Belly Burnt Ends*

Fire up the smoker, anywhere from 225°-275°
Use whatever wood you like Hickory, Apple, Cherry, Oak, Pecan even Mesquite.
Want a nice thin blue smoke.

Cube the belly into 2" pieces
Coat thoroughly with rub, I use a a gal size Ziploc bag
Let marinade overnight in bag
Place on racks, not touching
Smoke till you get a real nice color and an average IT of 155°-165°
Then I pan them, added some more rub and drench in BBQ sauce
Cover with foil and returned to the smoker.
About an hour covered and another hour uncovered

My basic pork rub recipe
1C Brown Sugar
.5C Lawry's Seasoned Salt
1/3C each Paprika, Garlic and Onion powders
For spicy heat add
2T Cayenne powder and/or Black Pepper

My favorite store bought BBQ sauce is Sweet Baby Rays




Rubbed, marinaded overnight and waiting for the smoker










Out of the smoker and into a pan, more rub and some saucesauce



















Oh damn, time to Slap Ya Mama!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Awesome!! Thanks!! I’ll give that a try!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir....your heart will love you!!! I know when I eat hog jowl at Lamberts, my heart screams!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

They made it up to temperature way sooner than expected. About to re-rub, sauce and cover!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Final product was awesome! Thanks ChileRelleno!!


----------

